# Conectar MP3 a circuito con bocinas



## JorgeElectronica (Jun 16, 2015)

Verán, quiero conectar un MP3 a un circuito con una bocina de 8Ω y 3 W, la bocina es el único consumo, pero no sé cuánto voltaje necesito, más bien la resistencia para la entrada del audio.


----------

